
JVM Actors – Kontractor - crudbug
http://ruedigermoeller.github.io/kontraktor/
======
crudbug
I have been playing with JVM Actor. Kontractor API design is elegant. Others
frameworks for JVM are Orbit [1], Quasar [2] & akka [3].

[1] [http://orbit.bioware.com](http://orbit.bioware.com)

[2]
[http://docs.paralleluniverse.co/quasar/](http://docs.paralleluniverse.co/quasar/)

[3] [http://akka.io](http://akka.io)

